# first home theatre project



## starkInd (Jan 29, 2014)

Hi all,

This is my first project home theatre project & i will need your help in planning it. I have attached the floor plans. Its a basement room with walls on all four sides. Floor to ceiling is 8feet.

Below is my planned equipment list for a 7.1.4 ch system.

1. DefTech Di 6.5LCR (front 3)
2. DefTech Di 5.5LCR/ Mythos XTR-20BP (Surrounds)
3. DefTech SuperCube 4000/6000
4. Marantz SR6010
5. Epson TW6600
6. Marantz BlueRay player
7. Screen Innovations 100" 16:9 acoustic screen.
8. DefTech In ceiling speakers (4nos)

I need your suggestions regarding the below points.

1. Screen size
2. Seating location
3. Speakers +AVR selection
4. Acoustic treatment. (Currently its a completely raw room)

Awaiting your comments.


----------



## tvinstallation (Mar 13, 2016)

Make sure everything gets pre-wired by the home builder:
DefTech Di 6.5LCR are in wall speakers so make sure is located accordingly 
DefTech Di 5.5LCR/ Mythos XTR-20BP (Surrounds) are on wall speakers so make sure the go on the wall
Your sub can be place virtually anywhere you like it
Marantz SR6010 is a simple 7.2 receiver are yo sure you are not going to need additional equipment? asking since it seems like you want a 7.1.4
Epson TW6600 is a very low quality speaker. Get another one, spend your money wisely or just simply don't get it done. I highly advice you to at least spend $3000 for an epson projector. A 4K projector would cost you double the amount of money but an overall better solution
Screen Innovations is a great brand for your screen, but you didnt specified your model number. There are thousands of possible combinations so if you could add the model number maybe better advise can be provided


----------

